# JHP Gauge Pod Install Question



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

For those of who have installed this, does the radio need to come out or can you get by with just poping the top cover off and routing the cable from the rear like the JHP instructions say. I was reading the PDF and can figure out why the radio and trim would need to come off. It seems like a lot easier of an install if you do not have the radio removal and trim step. thanks for any input.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

On mine the wire was below ac controls and I removed radio and cover like instructions said, don’t forget to plug in 4way switch (I did). On the other hand Guy on EBay says just use hook and pull wire up from top. I didn’t mind removing radio did some other modes same time. Very hard to get out first time!


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I’m in St Pete how far south you?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeh, I read the JHP instructions too. I even ordered the tool to remove the radio. I assume your's is an 05 or 06. Anyway, a flashlight and a wire coat hanger and a little patience, i fished the wire harness, cut the tape and brought it up without taking out all that stuff. Saved time and frustration.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I am down in Coral Springs,FL (ft. lauderdale) and I am debating on plunking down the $$$ on the pod just researching the install and it does not make sense to remove all that other stuff but, I guess removing the radio/trim is just for easier access to the plug I cannot see any other reason. I am definately going to reroute the plug from the rear no cutting here :willy: . I have got an 05 PBM A4 June 05 build


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Lotaguts, it's easy, you don't need to take apart the dash. Takes 10 min. Snap off the cover, find the wire that's taped down to the right, plug it into the pod and snap it in place.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Lotaguts, it's easy, you don't need to take apart the dash. Takes 10 min. Snap off the cover, find the wire that's taped down to the right, plug it into the pod and snap it in place.


:agree


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> I am definately going to reroute the plug from the rear no cutting here :willy: .


I installed mine earlier today, rerouting the plug from the rear and without doing any cutting.

Took about 5 minutes, but I had already found the plug and had it in place.:cheers


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks for the input gentleman :cheers


----------



## colvin_george (Oct 8, 2009)

*JHP POD install*

After reading the install files on the JHP website, a few concerns surfaced. I have a post Feb 06 production 6spd GTO --------- actually an Apr 06 build date. 

Anyone had any problems cutting out the underlying dash structure to accept the POD, or removing and splicing the instrument panel wiring ? I wonder what purpose the original uncut dash structure serves; e.g., dash vibration, noise isolation ? I also wonder why the factory design did not raise the POD "dual hoods" enough (less than half an inch) to enable the gauges to clear, and avoid the cuts ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You do not have to cut the piece of dash that runs the length of the dash itself. I fished the chord behind it. NO NEED to cut it out. No need to remove the radio either the chord is just behind the front vents, a coat hanger with a hook on the end will suffice when pulling the harness up.

My unit was plug and play, maybe one of the others can assist you in exactly which wires to cut and solder.


----------



## colvin_george (Oct 8, 2009)

*JHP Pod Install Dash Mods*

Please ignore "Any problems with cutting out the center dash support, (as required IAQW the JHP install guide ---------- on the JHP website) ?" The "Judge" answered my query.


BTW: Does the 4 way switch come with the JHP pod ? The install guide does not mention the switch.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

colvin_george said:


> Please ignore "Any problems with cutting out the center dash support, (as required IAQW the JHP install guide ---------- on the JHP website) ?" The "Judge" answered my query.
> 
> 
> BTW: Does the 4 way switch come with the JHP pod ? The install guide does not mention the switch.


No switches came with the unit. Although the unit was 3 weeks old when I purchased it used I got all that came with it. The unit with the 2 gauges and the plug. 

Unless this is a feature that was added after I got mine, they don't come with switches. I don't know of that switches you refer to.


----------

